

European air tracker adds volcano ashes layer - georgecmu
http://www.radarvirtuel.com/

======
bkorte
This would be a cool iPad app.

------
ableal
Nothing flying North or East of Austria ... (well, the East part may be
because it's nearly 1 a.m. there)

~~~
stse
Most parts of the northern European airspace was closed 1-2 days ago.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_travel_disruption_after_the...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_travel_disruption_after_the_2010_Eyjafjallaj%C3%B6kull_eruption)

~~~
ableal
Yes, I knew that - but this shows it really well.

12+ hours later, moved south and east - nearly all of France, half of Italy,
Romania, etc. blanketed ...

P.S. site may be having problems ... I got a look a few minutes ago, but now
just get a blank page.

~~~
ableal
Another 3+ hours (Apr 17 16:04:11 WEST) - the layer seems to have moved a bit
back north (and further east?).

There's an Air Berlin A330 flying at 12,000 ft over Germany ...

~~~
ableal
Another day (Apr 18 11:54:41 WEST 2010), layers about steady.

A couple of KLM 737s over the Netherlands, a Piper over Germany, an A320 at
29,000 ft over eastern Austria ...

